# Mahindra 1526 hst oil leak



## Jt1964 (Apr 10, 2018)

Have new mahindra 1526 hst with 23 hrs on it. Noticed oil leak which seems to be on both sides of oil pan. Any clues as to what it might be before I contact dealer.


----------



## Jt1964 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hope this is just a one off and I really like the tractor


----------



## Jt1964 (Apr 10, 2018)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JT! Have you attempted to see if the fasteners in those areas of the pan might be loose? Might not be properly torqued.


----------



## Jt1964 (Apr 10, 2018)

Have not yet. Didn't want to avoid warranty by messing around with anything. Sounds funny but u know how many thing for it not to be their fault


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I mean if it's warranted, take it back to them. How much is it leaking? Badly?


----------



## Russell groner (Oct 22, 2018)

Jt1964 said:


> Have new mahindra 1526 hst with 23 hrs on it. Noticed oil leak which seems to be on both sides of oil pan. Any clues as to what it might be before I contact dealer.


I have a 2015 Mahindra 1526 hst 220hr I am having the same issue oil coming from the oil pan not cool I told the dealer he said bring it in so I will keep you posted


----------



## Thomas Betlyn (Nov 1, 2018)

Jt1964 said:


> Have new mahindra 1526 hst with 23 hrs on it. Noticed oil leak which seems to be on both sides of oil pan. Any clues as to what it might be before I contact dealer.


----------



## Thomas Betlyn (Nov 1, 2018)

Jt1964 said:


> Have new mahindra 1526 hst with 23 hrs on it. Noticed oil leak which seems to be on both sides of oil pan. Any clues as to what it might be before I contact dealer.


I have the same issue, 22 hours, noticed oil on top of front axle but saw nothing on the floor. Wiped off everything and restarted tractor. Checked all fluid levels since I had no idea if it was oil or hydraulic fluid. Crawled under and sure enough a leak coming from the back of the oil pan. There is a cross member under it and you cannot see behind the pan. All bolts holding pan are tight, it seems to be a rear seal leak. Dealer said will fix but I have to pay for towing.


----------



## Russell groner (Oct 22, 2018)

Thomas Betlyn said:


> I have the same issue, 22 hours, noticed oil on top of front axle but saw nothing on the floor. Wiped off everything and restarted tractor. Checked all fluid levels since I had no idea if it was oil or hydraulic fluid. Crawled under and sure enough a leak coming from the back of the oil pan. There is a cross member under it and you cannot see behind the pan. All bolts holding pan are tight, it seems to be a rear seal leak. Dealer said will fix but I have to pay for towing.


I called the dealer he told me seals are not covered under my warranty! I told him I feel like I was lied to about my warranty! He said well I’m sorry! he then told me to try tightening the pan bolts I did and they were a little loose. Words can not even describe how mad I am. One of the reasons I bought a Mahindra was because of the warranty! When this guy sold me the tractor he made it sound like the tractor came with basicly a bumper to bumper warranty!


----------



## Thomas Betlyn (Nov 1, 2018)

Russell groner said:


> I called the dealer he told me seals are not covered under my warranty! I told him I feel like I was lied to about my warranty! He said well I’m sorry! he then told me to try tightening the pan bolts I did and they were a little loose. Words can not even describe how mad I am. One of the reasons I bought a Mahindra was because of the warranty! When this guy sold me the tractor he made it sound like the tractor came with basicly a bumper to bumper warranty!


When did you buy it? My dealer has no issues with any repairs, first two years is bumper to bumper, last 5 are power train.


----------

